# Hello from Holland Michigan...



## ChetPunisher (Jan 8, 2011)

I've been lurking for a couple weeks. Finally decided to say hello. So bees yet. I will be starting my first hive this spring. It will be a urban backyard hive... Still learning a lot and will post some questions. My biggest question is about splitting and whether it is necessary. I want to keep it simple. Any suggestions or comments? Thanks for a great site!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chet, splitting is not necessary.


----------



## ChetPunisher (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## Jaseemtp (Nov 29, 2010)

welcome aboard Chet


----------



## skydiver (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome come check out our local club at http://hollandbees.wordpress.com/
hope to meet you at a meeting.:applause: Dan


----------



## ChetPunisher (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks Skydiver. I found that site. I will try and make the next meeting.


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

ChetPunisher said:


> I've been lurking for a couple weeks. Finally decided to say hello.


Hello and Welcome! This is a great forum for learning more about bees and beekeeping.
Take up Skydiver's invite and get involved with a local club. Clubs are great for finding mentors and getting connected with nearby beekeepers. 



> My biggest question is about splitting and whether it is necessary.


Let me introduce you to Michael Bush. He has a great website that's worth reading from the first page to the last. If you'll scroll down a bit, you'll see a page about splits in the left column..
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Welcome Chet.
Sometimes you have to split to prevent swarming. May 6th last yr, my hive cast off a small swarm. Opened the boxes up, had three more swarm cells! 
If everything would have went wrong (or right, from the bees view), there would've went any hope of getting honey and/or extra colonies for the year.
Welcome to your new addiction lol.


----------



## danno (Dec 17, 2007)

hello chet
if you dont have a bee supplier yet i can tell you from experience that the bee's from don lamm in holland do well here in michigan.


----------



## tefer2 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hey Chet, welcome to the forum. Lots of resources for you on here. Make sure you check the home page for first time reading. Don Lamm has pkg bees you can order for spring. Check Holland beekeepers.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Hello Chet- welcome to Beesource.


----------

